# safe chews?



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

can anyone recommend safe chew types bones for Nelson, our 8 week old? hes not overly interested in his Kong, even with peanut butter etc pasted on the inside. he has got a clear Nylabone but again, he doesn't spend that much time with it.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought Archie a Kong when he was 10 weeks old & he showed no interest in it until recently - he is 9 months old now. He loves it. I also found he wasnt interested in chewy bones until a few months ago. He only used to like chewing my arm with his puppy teeth!


----------



## Jessticulate (Aug 10, 2010)

I have to admit I'm not sure how great my solution is, but it's saved the day at our house. I had found Anya at 9 weeks had zero Kong interest as well, and I was desperate to get her chewing something she SHOULD. So I caved and bought pig's ears and they wound up being the only thing she'd chew on, and the only thing that would hold her attention longer than an hour.

Problem is, they are mostly fat, and only have about an hour's worth of chew before they are too small to be safe - then they get swallowed almost whole. So I took the remainder and stuffed it in her Kong, like a fruit rollup. Just the edge shows and that has been THE BEST THING EVER! If she wears it down a little too far that she can't get at it, I just pull a little more out with pliers (but also check that she can't pull the whole thing out). One pigs' ear for $1.19 has now lasted three weeks in the Kong with lots still to go!


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

When maple was 8 weeks, we tried everything. She either liked biting into something really soft and cuddly...or on ice cubes. I even went as far as to freeze half water in ice cube tray, then put peanut butter in the middle...freeze it again, and then fill the rest of it up with water. It was great... she satisfied her teething pain and had a fun little activity for at least a half hour (if you need more time, toss her another cube!).


----------



## Ksperdute (Nov 5, 2009)

Our v loves the Buckarooz antlers. They are great his lasted about a year and keeps their teeth nice and white. http://www.digitpet.com/product_group.cfm?cid=1001,2002,3039&pid=11392.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like they have several different sizes - which would you recommend?


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

These helped Charlie, but can get fairly expensive.

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/treats_detail.php?c=21&s=15055

Flossie


----------

